# Applying for Citizenship



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if you have to be living in Spain to gain citizenship?

By this, I mean I have already applied and submitted meanwhile living in Spain... Applied/submitted in December 2020 (I know it usually takes, at minimum, a year to hear anything), plan on leaving country in October of this year for a year or so due to husband being relocated for work. I'm aware I will need to return to accept citizenship but aside from the visit where I come for the oath, do I have to living in Spain??


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think you need 10 continuous years in Spain with no absences so I assume you should be here


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If it is by option, no, you don't have to be here. Kaipa is talking about the citizenship by residence process which you would expect to require you to be resident. But we don't know which process to gain citizenship you are using.


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

Overandout said:


> If it is by option, no, you don't have to be here. Kaipa is talking about the citizenship by residence process which you would expect to require you to be resident. But we don't know which process to gain citizenship you are using.


I'm applying under my Mexican passport so I only need two continuous years. At the time of application, I had 3 years and 9 months of total residence and am now at 4 years. I'm not sure if this is "by option?" Do you have to re-submit your passports at the time you take the oath or how would they know if I leave? Thanks!


----------



## timbotx (Mar 7, 2021)

Nn53470 said:


> I'm applying under my Mexican passport so I only need two continuous years. At the time of application, I had 3 years and 9 months of total residence and am now at 4 years. I'm not sure if this is "by option?" Do you have to re-submit your passports at the time you take the oath or how would they know if I leave? Thanks!


Hey there, maybe you can help - I'm an EU citizen living with my wife in the US, who is a dual (US and Mexican citizen) - we would like to move to Spain, I read since she is Mexican that she can be fast tracked for citizenship, giving her security (I don't have to worry as I am EU) - I just wanted to ask:

How difficult was it for you to initially move to Spain? I know the job market is tough; she has a US degree and is obviously fluent in Spanish, but doubtful that she will get any offers of employment sight unseen. Were you able to just move over to Spain and find a job later?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Nn53470 said:


> I'm applying under my Mexican passport so I only need two continuous years. At the time of application, I had 3 years and 9 months of total residence and am now at 4 years. I'm not sure if this is "by option?" Do you have to re-submit your passports at the time you take the oath or how would they know if I leave? Thanks!


Sorry I had missed this reply. In any case I don't have a sure answer. 

It seems like you are applying by residence on the basis of having completed the requirement of 2 years continuous residence at the time of application. Logic tells me that you would be expected to continue to be resident throughout the application process, but I am not sure if that is actually written anywhere.

As for knowing if you have left, there are lots of ways for them to know, especially if you are non-EU and leave via an air or sea port, but I guess what they would be looking for is a break in your continuous residency. In your position I would be doing all I could to retain the status of resident in Spain until the application is resolved.

And no, you don't have to hand in your passport when you do the oath, or at least this is what most people report.


----------



## Nn53470 (Dec 3, 2020)

timbotx said:


> Hey there, maybe you can help - I'm an EU citizen living with my wife in the US, who is a dual (US and Mexican citizen) - we would like to move to Spain, I read since she is Mexican that she can be fast tracked for citizenship, giving her security (I don't have to worry as I am EU) - I just wanted to ask:
> 
> How difficult was it for you to initially move to Spain? I know the job market is tough; she has a US degree and is obviously fluent in Spanish, but doubtful that she will get any offers of employment sight unseen. Were you able to just move over to Spain and find a job later?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It was not difficult for me to move to Spain but I have a US-based business and went through this route --> The business has to be 3+ years old and then you can open a branch of it in Spain and then transfer yourself that way. If you are EU, is there no route for your wife to get EU residency status through you? I'm sure you guys have more options... I currently am on a visa through my Romanian fiance since I closed the business last January 2020. We did not marry, no pareja de hecho, nada... I got a visa as "familiar communitario" something like this.... since we have lived together for 1+ years. It allows me to work here (though I do not as I work remotely). I would assume since you guys are married, she could apply for the same. I wouldn't count on a business sponsoring her. She's better off being here first through another route. I'd contact a lawyer and get all of your options!


----------

